# darwin or darwin cross



## saintanger (Dec 10, 2012)

this is my girl hetty. i bought her as a 100% het for albino darwin. i have had he for a while and as she gets older she looks more and more like she is crossed.

looking to see what people think she is and what do you think she might be crossed with.

i have contacted the seller who insists she is a pure darwin.


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Dec 10, 2012)

To me looks like it may be crossed with a jungle but let someone with alot more experience confirm.

EDIT: Nope my bad, a Darwin it is.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like a darwin to me


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like a Darwin to me, a bit darker and not so much of the earthy colours that you would expect to see on the normal and het albino's I've seen before but each snake is different... Are you going to breed from her? It's always a bit of a gamble with people selling "hets" as you really have to trust the seller..attaching het or possible het can bump the $$$ up slightly so you'll get a few unsavoury characters trying to capitalise on this... not saying that its the case with yours...Beautiful looking python though, how much did you pay for her if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## phatty (Dec 10, 2012)

look darwin to me too i have a darwin x jungle if you want to see it


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 10, 2012)

Phatty, I'm keen to see the Darwin jungle


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 10, 2012)

me to phatty


----------



## rosequoll (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a dark one. =) I had a very dark male like that previously and my female was much brighter, almost orange. A lot of variation in these guys, I've seen.


----------



## saintanger (Dec 10, 2012)

yeah i'd like to see your darwin cross jungle.

about a month ago on here i posted a pic of her and a few people told me she was not a darwin but a darwin cross possibly jungle. i own 4 other darwins and she looks nothing like them. i have an albino, a hypo and 2 normal.

i plan on breeding her in the future with my albino male they are both about 20 months old and both are stuborn feeders, so are smaller than i would like them to be.

- - - Updated - - -



sd1981 said:


> Looks like a Darwin to me, a bit darker and not so much of the earthy colours that you would expect to see on the normal and het albino's I've seen before but each snake is different... Are you going to breed from her? It's always a bit of a gamble with people selling "hets" as you really have to trust the seller..attaching het or possible het can bump the $$$ up slightly so you'll get a few unsavoury characters trying to capitalise on this... not saying that its the case with yours...Beautiful looking python though, how much did you pay for her if you don't mind me asking?



yep in future i am hoping to breed with my male albino. i bought her as a package her, 1 childrens adult reduced pattern, 1 black and gold jungle hatchie and 1 woma yearling and a 6 bay enclosure for $900 i had to pay for the wiring of the enclosure but all thermostats, heat globs and ceramic fittings were supplied by seller. so it was a good price.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 10, 2012)

heres a pic of my junglex darwin 100% het 

View attachment 273458


----------



## phatty (Dec 10, 2012)

meet fang my mongrel


----------



## saintanger (Dec 10, 2012)

phatty said:


> meet fang my mongrel
> View attachment 273461
> View attachment 273463
> View attachment 273462



cute little guy, he does have alot of simularities to mine.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 11, 2012)

Phatty the neck/back of the head pattern is awesome..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine are 100% Het Darwins from very reputable people and they both look completely different. The stripey one looks a lot like yours now. The photos of her are pretty old.


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice looking snake phatty and kaotikjezta. Sainanger looks like a normal het for albino darwin to me too.


----------



## phatty (Dec 11, 2012)

this is het 








this is a normal nt 





this is fang again but younger 




these are darwin het about the same age as fang


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 19, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> Nice looking snake phatty and kaotikjezta. Sainanger looks like a normal het for albino darwin to me too.



This comment intrigues me.
Why does it look like a normal het for albino? Please explain?


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 19, 2012)

Agreed, I didn't think a homozygous


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 19, 2012)

Genotype displayed its phenotype


----------



## Bushman (Dec 19, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> This comment intrigues me.
> Why does it look like a normal het for albino? Please explain?


I'd like an answer to this as well. 
My understanding is that heterozygous animals have their recessive genotype masked.


----------

